# Sugar free frosting



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Does anyone have a sugar free frosting recipe that doesn't use dream whip? I need no sugar, and preferably only milk or yogurt for dairy. And it has to be gluten free too.

And I need it for dinner tomorrow!! It's dd's birthday and she changed her mind on cake this evening, so I'm scrambling.

Thanks!


----------



## mountain mom (Nov 6, 2003)

Strain some yogurt through cheesecloth to make creme cheese and add some stevia and cinnamon for a creme cheese frosting!


----------



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

I like cream cheese and maple syrup. Whip the heck out of it. Serve.

(I meant the cream cheese from Mountain Mom's post) (And I'm sorry, if you meant no sugar, as in no sweetener) I'm probably no help what-so-ever, sorry - I'll go away now.

Good luck!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Sweetener is fine, but dd reacted to white sugar, so honey and maple syrup are fine, and I'm assuming stevia is too.


----------



## mountain mom (Nov 6, 2003)

ITA AngusChick, whipped yogurt creme cheese and maple syrup is a serious staple around here. #3 maple syrup. Yummmmmy!


----------



## angelamclamb (Jul 31, 2003)

I strained plain yogurt once and made a yummy cheesecake..someone gave me the recipe on here and it was excellent. I would 2nd straining yogurt add some cream cheese or none and just add some maple syrup!
Angela


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

huh. those low-carb sugar-free chocolate bars with dairy-free margarine as ganache? it's a good question. i'd probably go with the lebni maple idea with vanilla (i'm lucky enough to buy my yogurt cheese premade at the market). i don't know if lowcarb choc is gf though.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

Plain ol whipped cream is good. I covered my dd's 1st birthday cake with whipped cream and strawberries. You can just add some vanilla essence for flavor, it doesn't need sugar.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

A little melted (gluten-free) chocolate and water makes a nice cake glaze.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I did the yogurt to cream cheese and maple syrup (she doesn't like cinnamon except in French toast), and they all liked it! A bit tangy, but not bad at all.

Thanks for all the suggestions, I'm keeping them in mind for the next one.


----------



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

Glad to hear it went well!


----------

